# Clomid didnt work - what next??



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I got AF today!  After 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg it has not 
worked.  Progesterone levels were too low at 24 and 
25.  The consultant will probably put the dosage up or 
try something else.

Do any of you know what the next step would be for 
me  Would it be Human Menopausal Gonadotrophin 
(hMG)  I have just been reading about this and it 
sounds horrible having to do your own injections every 
day!!!  I feel quite scared of that.  

I know I should not speculate before the consultant 
advises me but I really am an information freak and 
love to know loads b4 i go see the consultant. PS - dh has good wrigglers and I have PCOS

Thanks loads

Luv

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

hello there tweetie pie

I am not a nurse, but couldn't help thinking your situation sounded similar to mine.  I have pcos and was also on clomid.I got pg after 4 months on clomid but only ovulated in that 4th month because my doseage was put up to 100mg.  I am sure you consultant would want to carry on with clomid a little longer on an increased dose unless he/she says you had overstimulated on clomid, and therefore your health is at risk.  If that is not the case there is no reason why they won't give you at least 6 cycles of clomid on varying doseages.  When I completed my 3rd month, like you, without success I asked my consutlant what would be next and they said if the next (ie 4th) clomid cycle on 100mg did not work they would consider the next step to be, IUI which is where you are, as you rightly say, injected with hormones to make you ovulate and then you are artificially inseminated with DH/or donor sperm (depending on your situation) at the right time.  

Also I am really surpised that they feel that you progresterone levels are too low at 24 and 25, again i am not an expert but I would have considered that to be borderline ovulated. 

Personally unless you have had problems with clomid, I would say continuing to take it would be the least invasive form of treatment at this stage, but perhaps on an increased dose.

Hope you get on okay with your consultant, would be interested to hear how you get on

All the best of luck

Kitty4


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Tweets,

Im sorry the horrid  got you 

Your consultant may want to up your dosage of clomid to 100mg to see if that makes you OV.

I had 3 cycles at 50mg then a few at 100mg which still didnt work so my gynea sent me for a lap, dye and ovarian drilling (sounds alot worse than it is LOL) and he has now put me back on clomid @ 100mg and metformin, hopefully this will do the trick, He said if nothing by June then its onto IVF for us.

All consultants are different hun, so yours may try something different before IVF etc!

Whens your next appointment? Have you had your tubes checked? If not its worth asking for this to be done because no ammount of clomid will help if your tubes are blocked Hun!

I hope if they do up your dose it works for you Hun and you dont need to go any further 

Good luck with your next step......

Love and luck
Nicky x x x


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, 

I've never used clomid - started injecting on first attempt.  obviously can't help re clomid, but injecting is not all that bad once you get used to it.  Personally I prefer to do it myself rather than DH let loose with a syringe.  You can also speak to the nurse at your GP's and they will usually do it although it can be tricky with the midnight HCG!
Good luck whatever happens

Fitou


----------



## steveandH (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi Tweetie....

I'm in a similar boat to you too - been diagnosed with mild PCOS and my 1st cycle on Clomid left me with a 21day progesterone score of 8!  My Consultant then phoned me and asked me to up the dose from 100mg to 150mg but it was too late for second cyle as I'd already started them.  My 2nd set of results the score was 37 so will be interesting to read what I get after the next set of bloods!  My fear is that Clomid not working for me as I've had no symptoms - still haven't "felt" ovulation pains nor had any side effects even on 150mg!  Hope you get a   result soon....

Love

Helena
xxx


----------

